# Business card sample



## seekcreative

After discussing logos and business cards with a few members, and trying to answer some design questions, I mentioned I would upload my examples. These aren't final and printed yet, but they are getting close. 

C&Cs welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## eric-holmes

I like the colors and the swoop thing in the front. I went to visit your website but it was just something like a template example? Did I go to the right place?


----------



## seekcreative

eric-holmes said:


> I like the colors and the swoop thing in the front. I went to visit your website but it was just something like a template example? Did I go to the right place?




yeah the website is not functional yet. It's still being built. The site address has not been distributed yet either.


----------



## Jim Gratiot

The picture isn't coming up on my browser.  Anybody else having trouble?


----------



## HikinMike

Jim Gratiot said:


> The picture isn't coming up on my browser.  Anybody else having trouble?



Not this time, but I have in the past, with other photos/threads. BTW, I'm using Firefox 3.



Looks good Mark!


----------



## Ady

Consider having the orange as a Pantone instead of mag/yell screen - better chance of crisp white out lettering (fit issues). Also you could run the Pantone colour through your letterheadings/website, etc for consistency. Black screen for the grey should be fine - also will be 2 col business card not 3. The reflective tint always looks better as a digital image on the monitor and will not look as good on the printed product - better without IMO.
I have been in print for 23 years and seen the results of many designs.


----------



## Ady

One more comment from me - consider thermographic printing where the printed image is slightly raised and very tactile. They look and feel good and work very well for business cards - a notch above the 'usual'.


----------



## seekcreative

Ady said:


> One more comment from me - consider thermographic printing where the printed image is slightly raised and very tactile. They look and feel good and work very well for business cards - a notch above the 'usual'.



It's actually going to be printed with metallic silver Pantone 877C and with UV coating on front and back on 16pt stock... So it should look sharp but we'll see.


----------



## SwissJ

I like the logo, and the colors are fun.

The line spacing between "social network" and "consulting" is off.

I assume the white border gets cropped, except for the top of the 1st image?


----------



## bigboi3

Wow.. i really like it!!


----------



## Jeff Colburn

The cards look very nice, but I wouldn't say that you do "everything." Many potential clients need a specific thing done, and that's what they want to see on a card, but if you say you do everything they will either get confused and go elsewhere or figure you're so hungry for work that you'll do Anything for money.

Just to give you an idea of what I mean. I went to show my photography portfolio to a potential client who made ceramic tea pots. I didn't have any pictures of tea pots in my folio, but I did have two pictures of ceramic mugs and bowls, which he loved. He thanked me for coming in, but he really wanted someone with experience photographing tea pots. It can get that silly out there. 

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## seekcreative

SwissJ said:


> I like the logo, and the colors are fun.
> 
> The line spacing between "social network" and "consulting" is off.
> 
> I assume the white border gets cropped, except for the top of the 1st image?


 

Yes, the leading is off for "social network" and "consulting" because they are the same subject. So reducing the leading between those two lines, different than the others, makes them go together in one idea/subject.

There are bleeds around the card so the white space the extends to the edge of the card will be trimmed. These are the print files so I did not include a boundary to show the edge.


----------



## seekcreative

Jeff Colburn said:


> The cards look very nice, but I wouldn't say that you do "everything." Many potential clients need a specific thing done, and that's what they want to see on a card, but if you say you do everything they will either get confused and go elsewhere or figure you're so hungry for work that you'll do Anything for money.
> 
> Just to give you an idea of what I mean. I went to show my photography portfolio to a potential client who made ceramic tea pots. I didn't have any pictures of tea pots in my folio, but I did have two pictures of ceramic mugs and bowls, which he loved. He thanked me for coming in, but he really wanted someone with experience photographing tea pots. It can get that silly out there.
> 
> Have Fun,
> Jeff


 
Jeff,
While you make a good point, but I think that's a bit extreme and can lead to missed opportunities. I am geared more towards graphic design in this area (the largest retail area outside of NY and maybe LA) so the audience is rather wide and varied. I think it's a bit much to assume someone might call me to do...say..plumbing just from seeing my card that has "everything" displayed.

However, I know these cases do occur, but far less often than those who would look at the card and say "Well, he DOESN'T have package design listed, so he must not do that."

I would rather tell someone "No, I do not do that, but I can refer you to someone who does." than them not even call me to discuss it. The key is to get them to contact me.


----------



## seekcreative

Ady said:


> Consider having the orange as a Pantone instead of mag/yell screen - better chance of crisp white out lettering (fit issues). Also you could run the Pantone colour through your letterheadings/website, etc for consistency. Black screen for the grey should be fine - also will be 2 col business card not 3. The reflective tint always looks better as a digital image on the monitor and will not look as good on the printed product - better without IMO.
> I have been in print for 23 years and seen the results of many designs.


 
I agree that the reflection won't look nearly as good printed as on the monitor, but fortunately the printer I use has a really great press and with the UV coating it comes off far better than some of the local printers I have used. I have been working with these guys for years and they constantly impress me. We'll see how the prints look, I can always take it out...and it can be somewhat over done in design.

The colors will be set up in Pantones too btw, as well as the silver metallic 877C


----------



## KmH

All I see are 2 X.


----------



## seekcreative

KmH said:


> All I see are 2 X.



they show up for me, but if you still have problems...

http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/zz299/seekcreativephotography/finalcardfront.jpg

http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/zz299/seekcreativephotography/finalcardback.jpg


----------



## SwissJ

seekcreative said:


> Yes, the leading is off for "social network" and "consulting" because they are the same subject. So reducing the leading between those two lines, different than the others, makes them go together in one idea/subject.


I see what you're saying, but I still think it looks like you ran out of space and decided to nudge "consulting" up a few pixels.  There's no reason to think "social networking" and "consulting" don't stand on their own, and there's no other subject that takes 2 lines.


> There are bleeds around the card so the white space the extends to the edge of the card will be trimmed. These are the print files so I did not include a boundary to show the edge.


If these are print files then your background colors should extend into the bleed area so you don't get accidental white strips at the trimmed card edge.  And there's no trim margin for the top of the front card.


----------



## seekcreative

SwissJ said:


> If these are print files then your background colors should extend into the bleed area so you don't get accidental white strips at the trimmed card edge.  And there's no trim margin for the top of the front card.



Like I mentioned, these are the print files and the bleeds are quite fine. I just didnt include the crop/trim marks. No reason on the jpg files. Not my first rodeo with print.


----------

